# Music, bands



## gsgary (Nov 3, 2008)

Lets see your best music, band pics i'll start the ball rolling 

1






2





3





4


----------



## gsgary (Nov 4, 2008)

Anybody got any ? i can't be the only one that shoots bands


----------



## beveziers (Nov 5, 2008)

the celtics festival in Lorient in august


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 3, 2008)

The Spook Lights







Stull







Red Kate







Gourmet Mushroom X







The Goners







The Wilders


----------



## epp_b (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## UdubBadger (Dec 3, 2008)

Just took these last weekend... probably not my BEST or favorite but I was happy with them considering I used someone else's d40 and kit lens for it.


----------



## epp_b (Dec 3, 2008)

^ Wow, those were shot with the kit lens?  That's pretty impressive!


----------



## UdubBadger (Dec 3, 2008)

epp_b said:


> ^ Wow, those were shot with the kit lens?  That's pretty impressive!



haha thanks... trust me I saw the camera I was borrowing that night and almost shat a brick (stupid me left mine at school and my buddy called me after i left and said he had a big show and needed pix). Not only was it a Nikon (I've only ever shot Canon and felt like I was reading Russian all night - come to think of it I STILL don't know how to change the aperture in manual mode on a Nikon even after that... I just shot on shutter priority all night) but instead of having a f/2.8 or even a fixed f/1.8, it had the 18-55mm kit lens. :x

Only reason I was upset/shocked is cuz my buddy told me his friend has some really nice camera and talked it up a bunch - probably to try and get me to come shoot on me and my GF's anniversary. Anyway, I had to shoot at 1600iso all night and couldn't really get anything faster than 1/125th or else it was pitch black. Though i was let down expecting a d200 or at least something like a d70/80, the d40 wasn't too bad, but for those conditions it needs a much faster lens to do any kind of substantial damage.


----------



## epp_b (Dec 3, 2008)

Those are pretty crisp for ISO 1600.  I seem to max out my ability on the D40 at 800.


----------



## UdubBadger (Dec 4, 2008)

3 words for you... Photoshop gaussian blur


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 4, 2008)

Bluegrass jam
Canon 5D set on ISO 3200 pushed to ISO 12800+.


----------



## terri (Dec 4, 2008)

Great work, Matt. :thumbup: btw, your shots above of the Spook Lights and Stull are record cover material. Fun stuff!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 4, 2008)

Adams God. A great up and coming Toronto act. First time ever shooting in a club with only 4 lights.  Going to shoot these guys again next week.


----------



## a_spaceman (Dec 5, 2008)

Blurrier, less exposed and grainer... but here are some of mine...

Isobel Campbell...





...and Mark Lanegan





And, last but surely not least, the amazing Neil Halstead





(these are the flickr compressed versions, full size and a couple more on http://www.flickr.com/photos/32222020@N05/ )


----------

